# urgent problem L3800 lift arm lever wont stay up or in position?



## Mtn high (Oct 10, 2019)

urgent problem: my L3800 lift arm lever wont stay up or in position? 
1. plenty of hydraulic fluid
2. will fall down if I turn black knob controlling fluid under seat to open
3. Starting to snow here - cant figure out what isnt working? even when I to set my lever
and use 3 point attachments??
Any help would be great-ful..


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If your problem is just keeping the lever in place, you probably need to tighten the friction washer(s). Look under the tin for the shaft that goes into the front of the lift hosing on the other end of the lever. You shoud see two nuts. One standard size, one lock nut against it. Loosen the lock nut, tighten the other one a few turns and see if that doesn't tighten the lever. You may have to go deeper if that doesn't help.


----------

